
Obama could kill fossil fuels overnight with a nuclear dash for thorium - kilian
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/comment/7970619/Obama-could-kill-fossil-fuels-overnight-with-a-nuclear-dash-for-thorium.html
======
dnautics
Thorium nuclear fuel is by its very nature small-scale, decentralized. Thorium
reactions are only efficient if self-regulating. Not particularly appealing to
any administration whose modus operandi is top-down control.

------
GrandMasterBirt
Is Thorium really a viable fuel source? Can it be used to create large-scale
reactors?

~~~
MikeCapone
Yes and yes. Google the blog "Energy from Thorium" for more details.

